# Question on colony collapse



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw somewhere that someone blamed his colony losses on his bees eating pollen from GMO corn. Europe restricts GMO crops as I understand it. Is Europe having colony collapse problems also?

COWS


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

GMO pollen doesn't help. Neither does all the herbicides and pesticides in the environment.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes Europe and Asia are having colony collapse problems also. How every they are restricting the use of GMO seeds and neonicotinoid insecticides use.

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/about/intheworks/ccd-european-ban.html

USA & Europe different approach's to control

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2013/...e-colony-collapse-in-u-s-and-eu/#.VXAa1cLbIhk

 Al


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Farmers spraying corn is what is causing a lot of colony losses here in MA. Beekeepers are fighting it but it isn't going to be easy. Farmers here don't care and spray off label and even mix different pesticides together to make a killer cocktail! Corn pollen isn't great for bees anyway, so I understand, GMO or not.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for comments.

COWS


----------

